# Benutzer Ordner Name ändern (Win 10)



## Betschi (1. Februar 2016)

*Benutzer Ordner Name ändern (Win 10)*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Name des Benutzer Ordners unter C Benutzer zu ändern? Ich habe mich beim neuen Surface zuerst mit dem Online Konto angemeldet, aber irgendwie hat er einen komischen Namen für den Ordner ausgedacht. Muss ich da ein neues Konto anlegen, das Zeugs rüberkopieren oder wie geht das vonstatten?


----------



## kelevra (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Benutzer Ordner Name ändern (Win 10)*

Ja, du wirst ein neues *lokales* Benutzerkonto anlegen müssen. Dem gibst du den gewünschten Namen und kopierst deine Daten rüber. Das neue Konto sollte zudem ein Administrator Konto sein. Anschließend ins neue Konto einkloggen und das andere Konto löschen.


----------



## Betschi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Benutzer Ordner Name ändern (Win 10)*

Danke, hat funktioniert


----------

